# Bio Spot Flea and Tick Control



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Bio Spot Flea and Tick Control for dogs is relatively inexpensive.
Has anyone had a problem with it ?
john


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have used it for years and never had a problem with it. I normally only use it if I'm taking the dogs to a "ticky/flea" area - such as CT or GA but the dogs have never gotten a flea or tick. The only drawback is that where it is applied along their back is a little oily for a day or so but never had an adverse reaction of any kind and it is effective.

Andy


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I've used for the last 5 years with no problems. I use thier shampoo also. My two labs live in my apartment and I have never had a flea problem.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I found in western PA that it lost it's effectiveness after a couple of years.

Angie


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Angie,
Are you saying that the product doesn't work in a certain area? Is there a way that in a certain area fleas and ticks build an immunity or resilance for a certain product? I have never heard this before. Lord knows if this is true what will we do in 10 years?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Bio Spot Flea and Tick Control for dogs is relatively inexpensive.
> Has anyone had a problem with it ?
> john


Works well but is not water reseistent. Doing a lot of water work will shorten the effectivness. But it is very effective and affordable.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I was disappointed with Bio Spot, but that might be because my guys get so much water time. Been well satisfied with Frontline Plus.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Angie,
> Are you saying that the product doesn't work in a certain area? Is there a way that in a certain area fleas and ticks build an immunity or resilance for a certain product? I have never heard this before. Lord knows if this is true what will we do in 10 years?


Well,,,, Mike....

I don't know for sure but I'll take a shot at it. My guess is that my dogs while on Bio spot had some fleas and ticks that came into contact with the product but didn't die. So now they have a resistance. The active ingredient is Permethrin. It's a ingredient that is used in many other products. From shampoos to sprays for animals.

I had alot of dogs on it so that might be factor too. It also may not be as effective on some dogs as others.

Mike,,,, did I mention I was a Animal Science major in school??????  

Angie


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have been using Bio-Spot for 3 years now and have noticed it does not last as long as Front Line but works great for usually 3-3.5 weeks. I like it and don't mind applying every 3 to 4 weeks depending on how much water work we do. I also don't like cats so that's not an issue.

Angie, My Dear and co Animal Scince degree holder, I was just wondering if you found if Bio-Spot works well in some areas for you and not in others. I would suspect that in some areas where you find higher concentrations of fleas/ticks and not an area where they have become resilant to the chemical itself. It also may be that it looses it's effectiveness before you had reapplied.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I have been using Bio-Spot for 3 years now and have noticed it does not last as long as Front Line but works great for usually 3-3.5 weeks. I like it and don't mind applying every 3 to 4 weeks depending on how much water work we do. I also don't like cats so that's not an issue.
> 
> Angie, My Dear and co Animal Scince degree holder, I was just wondering if you found if Bio-Spot works well in some areas for you and not in others. I would suspect that in some areas where you find higher concentrations of fleas/ticks and not an area where they have become resilant to the chemical itself. It also may be that it looses it's effectiveness before you had reapplied.


I only used it for a few years in PA... As soon as the insect critters were becoming pesty, while on the Bio Spot. I went to a different product.

Angie


----------

